# Anyone raise Echinacea?



## bethzaring (Jan 5, 2007)

Not sure what category to use.....

I have raised echinacea since before it recently became popular, and my roots are over 20 years old. I grow them for cut flowers, purple coneflowers.  Last year I dug a few younger (about 5 year old) roots and had a heck of a time processing them.  Did finally get them chopped up and made a tincture out of them in a cheap (Canadian Mist Whiskey) solution.

My questions are how to use/process the raw roots?  How much of my whiskey solution is used for a daily dose?  I use 10 drops in my first cup of coffee for the day, but have no idea what would be a benefical immune-boosting dose.  Any suggestions?


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 5, 2007)

bethzaring, this site might answer your questions.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 5, 2007)

thank you so much boufa, yes it did answer my main question...

A standard dose is0.14 oz (4 ml) of the tincture three times a day.
 

Okay now, back to the measurement issue .  Let's see if I can figure a daily dose.  12 ml would equal about 1/3 ounce?  At any rate, I have been waaaaay underdosing.  Oh boy, more whiskey for breakfast and lunch and dinner


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Your total dosage per day is 12ml which is about 2 teaspoons.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks again!!

2 t. makes more sense to me than 1/3 oz anyway


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 5, 2007)

I use Echinacea all the time.  Thanks to boufa06's site, I am going to be looking at some wild plants that grow next to my doorstep a little closer this spring/summer.  
   My dog got his paw smashed and I gave him some.  I buy capsules.  I could tell that it helped the pain and his paw was better in a day or two.  It is really good for allergies.  
   I noticed on the "site" that it said you can build an immunity to echinacea if you take it on a daily basis.  I only use it as needed.


----------



## amber (Jan 5, 2007)

I've only used this as a perennial in my garden.  Be careful when using herbals is you take any medication because it can counteract the effects.  Even if you dont take medication, some herbals can be quite toxic, same as if you used too much vitamin A,B,C, etc.


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, don't mix drugs and herbs.  Drugs cure and herbs heal.  But you cannot have both, the choice is yours.  
   Having confidence in your doctor is everything.  If you are not going to study and learn about herbal medicine, you should leave it alone.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 6, 2007)

I have several herbal books and they all warn not to take echinacea on a daily basis.  I do not take any medicine, herbs, vitamins, or supplements on a routine basis.  I would rather spend my time, energy and money trying to eat foods to provide me with what my body needs, nutrients wise.

I use echineacea on a prophylactic basis before I travel on airplanes and for short periods of time in winter.  In the past I would just gnaw on pieces of the root, which I felt was an unscientific way to dose myself.  This is the first time I have made a tincture.  I was able to find several tincture recipes, but no dosage recommendation, until boufa provided this link.


----------



## thegrova (Jan 14, 2007)

I grow echineacea, but only because the while variety suits the colour scheme of the garden!  Having said that I take mega doses of a echineacea, garlic and vit C supplement during winter as soon as I start to feel like I might be getting a does of the flu etc.   

It was recommended by a pharmacist years ago and it seems to work well for me.  If you start dosing early you can literally beat the flu off!   The dose would depend on the supplement you were taking, but the dose is about 10 times that recommended by the manufacturer, for the first day, and then reducing to the recommended dose after a few days.  

Again it was recommended that it not be taken on an ongoing basis - just as a short term immunity booster when you are feeling unwell.


----------

